# New 2013 Audi S3



## Snake Pliskin

I am keen to see and drive the new S3, but still no prices released yet.

It looks a decent car / spec.

300 bhp, 0 to 60 in 5.1 secs, and good mpg.

Assume we will see this engine in the new TTS .. but when will we see a new TTS is anyone's guess !


----------



## dzTT

Can't wait to actually see one, the pictures online don't really give much away.

I've heard its going to have a rather ridiculous price tag as well.


----------



## davelincs

Have a look here
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/s3/60 ... 3-revealed


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Based on the Euro price it looks like the S3 will be around £31,000 which is about right I suppose and comparable to a Golf R.

At least leather and xenons are standard spec.

Just weird how the UK pricing is taking ages to be confirmed ?


----------



## missile

Snake Pliskin said:


> Just weird how the UK pricing is taking ages to be confirmed ?


Might be due to uncertainty over exchange rates. Had the same issue waiting for the SQ5 price list.


----------



## Real Thing

Think they need to get a move on and price it competitively as BMWs M135i is getting great reviews and starts at under £30K


----------



## Smeds

I'm after an A3 tdi sport. Went and had a look at it and really like it, the cabin is fantastic. Only things I've specced above the sport model is hill assist and adaptive cruise control.


----------



## vanilla_ice

Looks stunning and reads well, but it's still a lot of money for a hatchback.


----------



## Smeds

Think it was 24k for what I want.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Spoken to Dealer and still no word on price or when they are likely to get an S3 demo :?

Geeeeeeeeez what is taking Audi so long to release details on this car ?


----------



## CraigW

I'm really interested in seeing the S3 as well. Keep checking for updates but no news yet. It seems to tick lots of boxes. Just got a feeling that the price is going to be fair bit above £30k


----------



## Snake Pliskin

If Audi get too greedy with the price of the S3 (above £31k) there will be 2 options for me ....

a) The Delaer gives a sensible discount and PX.

b) They can keep thier S3 and I will look at something else.


----------



## Kell

Well, I took this from the press release they dropped in September.



> The Audi S3 will open for UK order later in 2012. Its base price in Germany is €38,900, but UK-specific pricing and specification will be confirmed nearer to the start of ordering.


38,900.00 EUR = 33,447.15 GBP


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Hmmm if it is the exchange rates they are waiting for then that really could be a major factor.

Based on the euro to £ exchange over the last few months, the S3 could be as low as £31k or as high as £33.5k.

£33.5k is pushing it in my book as that is close on TTS money so let's watch with interest what price tag Audi UK do eventually put on the S3 then.

It looks a nice car on paper, but the price will be key here to its success or failure (imo).


----------



## Kell

With all the positive press surrounding the 135i, they may well be looking to see if they can price it as close to that as possible.

I always had a theory that the models of TT we saw in the UK were specifically chosen to ensure all new TTs cost upwards of £20k.

That's why we never had a 150hp Coupe, but they did launch a 150TTR as the convertible bit added just enough to take it over 20k.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Good point re the BMW 135i.

Having read the reviews on the Bimmer and seen a couple of you tube video's it is a hard car to ignore as it looks like a seriously enjoyable "drivers" car with an awesome soundtrack to boot.

The looks I am not sold on, but it may look more appealing if you saw one close up.

For £30k though, there is no denying it is excellent value and must be considered a rival / competitor to the S3.

Perhaps Audi will have to consider this when determining their UK price for the S3.


----------



## CraigW

Snake Pliskin said:


> Good point re the BMW 135i.
> 
> Having read the reviews on the Bimmer and seen a couple of you tube video's it is a hard car to ignore as it looks like a seriously enjoyable "drivers" car with an awesome soundtrack to boot.
> 
> The looks I am not sold on, but it may look more appealing if you saw one close up.
> 
> For £30k though, there is no denying it is excellent value and must be considered a rival / competitor to the S3.
> 
> Perhaps Audi will have to consider this when determining their UK price for the S3.


Completely agree. The 135i looks like tremendous value for money and for me it would be a no brainer if it wasn't for the looks - it really isnt a particularly attractive car.

I'm not so convinced that Audi will be looking to price the S3 competitively with the 135i given that the S3 will have advantages such as quattro standard.

Plus if you look at the current top of the range A3, the 1.8 s-tronic with quattro, you are looking at paying £28,000 and that's without any extras. Given this, I fear that the S3 is likely to be in the region of £33k [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Snake Pliskin

My god you are right about the cost of a new shape A3 S Line 1.8 TFSI quattro (albeit S tronic).

Base price = £28,100

plus to bring spec in line more with S3 you have to add:

Leather @ £800
Extended leather @ £300
Heated seats @ £300

That lot alone = £29,500

Yeah you could take £1,000 + for S tronic but that is still £28,500

An S3 for just £2,500 more I don't think so.

On this basis I suspect the price may be nearer £33 to £34k after all and that is a lot of money for an A3 "hot hatch" !


----------



## neilc

For me I reckon the new S3 is just to much money as is the Golf R. Good cars no doubt but you can get a 3.0 V6 Supercharged S4 for not much more or a TTS coupe. So unless you really have your heart set on a hatchback I would think carefully.


----------



## dzTT

I've heard its to start around £38k-£40k :?


----------



## CraigW

dzTT said:


> I've heard its to start around £38k-£40k :?


    Surely not. The current RS3 starts at £39k


----------



## Snake Pliskin

dzTT said:


> I've heard its to start around £38k-£40k :?


*Euro's* maybe ... but no way £'s

Not a chance this car could sell for £38k - £39k !


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Been advised by my Dealer that prices will not be confirmed until April.

Demo cars will not then arrive until September.

Heck, at this rate the new TT will be close on the horizon not long after the S3.

So much for test driving the S3 to see how the new engine @ 300 bhp feel ... that aint gonna happen for half a year by the looks of it !


----------



## CraigW

Very dissapointing  If thats the case then as you have said, you may as well wait for the next reincarnation of the TT. Dare I say it but i'll be also interested to see how BMW price the new 4 series later in the year - looks interesting


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Yeah it looks like we are gonna have to be patient for a bit longer than anticipated.

Hopefully by September time, there may be a bit more info available on the mark 3 TT ... maybe !

It would be nice to be in a position to consider a brand new mark 3 TT I must admit but timescale may be a factor on when it really will be released which is clearly an unknown at the moment.

I was looking forward to test driving the S3 but September is an age away.


----------



## Kell

Mercedes announced another contender. The A45 AMG. £36,000, 335bhp and 0-60 in 4.6.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/genev ... test-hatch


----------



## Spandex

Kell said:


> Mercedes announced another contender. The A45 AMG. £36,000, 335bhp and 0-60 in 4.6.
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/genev ... test-hatch


So if you want straight line speed, the Mercedes has you covered and if you want handling, you've got the BMW... Why would anyone buy the Audi when it costs more than those two?


----------



## CraigW

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes announced another contender. The A45 AMG. £36,000, 335bhp and 0-60 in 4.6.
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/genev ... test-hatch
> 
> 
> 
> So if you want straight line speed, the Mercedes has you covered and if you want handling, you've got the BMW... Why would anyone buy the Audi when it costs more than those two?
Click to expand...

I don't believe the S3 will cost more than the Merc. The sportback is expected to be around £34k so I would expect the 3 door to be somewhere in the region of £31-£32k.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

The Merc is an appealing car but £36k is the starting point and its auto only.
I prefer manual and no manual option on the Merc.
If the 3 door S3 is circa £31k to £32k then up to £5k less is also a reasonable chunk of cash less.
The S3 can also be had in 3 door, which the Merc can't, although the Merc does look nice as a 5 door.
There is no denying the performance of the Merc though.
Who would have ever thought a £30k / £35k hot hatch would have performance close to a Ferrari or Lambo ?
Makes you wonder where they are gonna stop.
Wonder what the performance stats will be on the next gen RS3 !


----------



## Spandex

CraigW said:


> I don't believe the S3 will cost more than the Merc. The sportback is expected to be around £34k so I would expect the 3 door to be somewhere in the region of £31-£32k.


My mistake, I misread the article when they said it was cheaper than the RS3. Still, it's in the same bracket as the S3, depending on what standard kit it'll have. I just can't see the appeal of the Audi.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Spandex said:


> I just can't see the appeal of the Audi.


I like the Audi because its a nice looking good all round package and I am comfortable with the Brand.

Whilst it may not be quite as striking looking as a TT coupe, you do get some practicality in return, which on occasions would be welcome and IMO it is a good looking car - not in your face OTT bodykit but subtle styling which again is a positive for some.

It is a step up in power from the current TTS and the interior also looks pretty swish and again I like the materials Audi use for their interiors.

Like the Golf R or the Merc AMG its a grown up hot hatch with 4 wheel drive.

As also noted, the Merc is not available in manual either whereas the Audi is.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

if anyone is in the London area, it looks like Audi City have a new S3 in there.

Looks quite good in blue ...


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Some very detailed information on the new S3 here.

Also states that the price of the new S3 will be the same as the outgoing model, even though equipment level and power output is higher than the outgoing model ... very good news !

Makes for very interesting reading and sounds a great package - even all LED lights available as an option 8)

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... amily.html


----------



## Kell

Pics from that link:


----------



## NaughTTy

Those seats look amazing! 8)


----------



## CraigW

Snake Pliskin said:


> Some very detailed information on the new S3 here.
> 
> Also states that the price of the new S3 will be the same as the outgoing model, even though equipment level and power output is higher than the outgoing model ... very good news !
> 
> Makes for very interesting reading and sounds a great package - even all LED lights available as an option 8)
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... amily.html


That is good news 

I see that the old S3 sportback was £31,840 OTR so does this mean the 3 door version will be cheaper? Did Audi not do a 3 door version previously?


----------



## Snake Pliskin

CraigW said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some very detailed information on the new S3 here.
> 
> Also states that the price of the new S3 will be the same as the outgoing model, even though equipment level and power output is higher than the outgoing model ... very good news !
> 
> Makes for very interesting reading and sounds a great package - even all LED lights available as an option 8)
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... amily.html
> 
> 
> 
> That is good news
> 
> I see that the old S3 sportback was £31,840 OTR so does this mean the 3 door version will be cheaper? Did Audi not do a 3 door version previously?
Click to expand...

Yeah 3 door variant was available with the old S3.
So 3 door should be around £31k or less ... result !
Loving those seats too 8)


----------



## dzTT

Looks likely they will be bringing out a 3-door RS3 model as well...saw a few pics from Audi that look good


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Yeah the RS3 looks superb too based on the early images of the car.
The performance will be equally impressive I am sure.

The option of "full" L.E.D lights intrigues me for the new S3.
Anyone had any first hand experience of the audi full led lights and can advise if they are worth the extra cash ???


----------



## dbm

dzTT said:


> Looks likely they will be bringing out a 3-door RS3 model as well...saw a few pics from Audi that look good


Link?


----------



## dzTT

Not got a link sorry,heard it from a friend that works for Audi. I've seen a Audi concept pic online somewhere as well but can't seem to find where I saw it again


----------



## Smeds

Never liked the 5dr A3 before, but that looks awesome.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Some new pictures of the S3 from Geneva.

Car looks stunning in red and with those amazing full LED lights 8)


----------



## Nogaro TT

Was never a fan of the S3 model to be honest, but this looks quite 8) . Good to see the exhausts have been updated to both sides. Always let the car down in my opinion!

Stuart.


----------



## simonc1979

Looks nice, more looking more and more like an A4. I prefer the previous facelift.


----------



## CraigW

Looks like the price for the 3 door is just shy of £32k

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/s3/63466/new-audi-s3


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Another excellent review here also and indication of the manual price @ £30,500 which is great value IMO:

(s-tronic @ £32,000) ....

http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/2013-au ... iew/265702


----------



## CraigW

It is great value no doubt. The problem is when you start to spec all the options like sat nav etc you could be looking at £35k. Still very tempted though


----------



## Snake Pliskin

I must confess the options list on the new S3 is VERY tempting, but lots of cool stuff !

Those LED lights, amazing diamond quilted seats, sat nav like you say, Alloy choices, pano roof, good colour choices inc estoril blue, B & O sound etc etc.

Cracking car though and for £35k you could you have an extremely well equipped luxury feeling hot hatch.


----------



## Demessiah

Audi need to up their game. The price of the s3 is too high IMO my money would go on a m135i instead


----------



## CraigW

Demessiah said:


> Audi need to up their game. The price of the s3 is too high IMO my money would go on a m135i instead


Again the m135 is very tempting but concerned it would be lousy during the winter.


----------



## Demessiah

Yeah its the awd thats keeps me in Audis, it will be interesting to see how much the new a45 amg will be in the UK


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Some good footage here of the new S3.

Looks good IMO 8) ....


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Some UK Dealers have even had preview S3's in thier showrooms too ....


----------

